# Family Guy/American Dad/Cleveland Show Weekly New Episodes



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

So I thought that since i watch new episodes of Family Guy, American Dad, and the Cleveland Show, I decided to make this, and every week, it'll be edited to tell you about the new episodes.

*Channel:* WFXS
*Day:* Sunday
*Date:* October 2nd, 2011
*Time Zone:* All times listed will be in the Eastern Time zone.
*Times:* 8:30 PM, 9:00 PM, 9:30 PM

*8:30 PM Cleveland Show~* "The Hurricane" After a Hurricane hits Quahog, Stoolbend, and Langly Falls, Cleveland Jr. makes a shocking proclamation.

*9:00 PM Family Guy~* "Seahorse Seashell Party" After a Hurricane hits Quahog, Stoolbend, and Langly Falls, Meg loses it after the family takes one too many jabs at her.

*9:30 PM American Dad~* "Hurricane!" After a Hurricane hits Quahog, Stoolbend, and Langly Falls, the Smiths fight to survive the storm.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 3, 2011)

Or we could just read the tv guide... just saying. 

Eh, I like the older episodes of Family Guy better than the newer ones.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, uh, no - people might as well read the TV guide (this is also pretty useless for anyone who lives outside of america). There's really not a lot of point to this thread unless you're going to review the episodes instead of making up a short tagline - and even then, it'd be better for a general family guy etc. discussion/club anyway.


----------

